# can't delete message from outbox in outlook



## trueblonde (Dec 9, 2006)

I sent an email (to myself at another email address) on Nov 10 with a 22MB attachment. It has never finished sending and is stuck in my outbox. This seems to be greatly slowing down new outgoing and incoming messages. I can't delete or move it. When I try, I get a message saying outlook has already starting sending it. I have talked to numerous "techs" over the last week and no one seems to know what to do about it. Can anyone please HELP.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Have you tried:
*File*> check *Work Offline*, wait about a minute or so or close Outlook and reopen, try and delete the message.


----------



## trueblonde (Dec 9, 2006)

I have tried both work off line and closing outlook and then re-opening. It doesn't help.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Are you talking about Outlook or Outlook Express??? If Outlook, what version of Outlook?

If Outlook Express...
1) Locate your store folder 
(OE->Tools->Options->Maintenance Tab->Store Folder Button)

2) Close OE. Go to your store folder, locate Outbox.dbx and rename it to Outbox.old.

3) Restart OE and see if it now works.


----------



## trueblonde (Dec 9, 2006)

It is in Outlook 2003


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Try this:
Delete a Message Stuck in the Outbox


----------



## innovorealty (Jul 30, 2007)

trueblonde said:


> I have tried both work off line and closing outlook and then re-opening. It doesn't help.
> Thanks anyway.


It is so simple: just 1) close Outlook 2)disable your internet connection so you are offline 3) reopen outlook 4) go to your outbox and click on the message you want to delete and drag it into any other folder in Outlook. That's it!


----------



## trueblonde (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you for your response but the problem was solved several months ago although I don't remember what I had to do.


----------

